# High School Football This Weekend



## dolemite

This Friday night, high school football kicks off. Can't wait to find out the talent in SMAC Football. Last year Westlake won the state title. Great game at M&T Bank Stadium. Who will make it there this year?

Chopticon vs. Westlake this friday 9/4/09 @ Chopticon.
GMHS vs. Thomas Stone @ TSHS


----------



## chess

GMHS +50 line ?


----------



## burris30

I would still take Thomas Stone!


----------



## chess

burris30 said:


> I would still take Thomas Stone!




me too =)


----------



## smilin

Who are the Townies playing?


----------



## Ibelieve

smilin said:


> Who are the Townies playing?



Calvert at Calvert.


----------



## smilin

Ibelieve said:


> Calvert at Calvert.



Should be a good game they are pretty evenly matched.


----------



## Ibelieve

21 hours 25 minutes 'til kickoff!    Make that 21 hours 24 minutes.  I type and post slow...


----------



## betaswim1379

Calvert over Leo 26 - 20


----------



## smilin

chess said:


> GMHS +50 line ?



Great Mills Beat Stone -Shut them out!
Go Hornets


----------



## chess

smilin said:


> Great Mills Beat Stone -Shut them out!
> Go Hornets



score ?


----------



## chess

just saw 6-0


----------



## smilin

Don't get me wrong, I wish I had been there to see the game. Floored me too. 
Maybe, just maybe, considering this is the first team to be in the head coach's system for all H.S. years, maybe they might have absorbed some of his system. Last year's JV was as impressive as the Varsity was terrible.
Love High School ball it is so much fun.
That's why it's called playing not winning or whining.


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> Calvert at Calvert.



Good seeing you again.  



smilin said:


> Great Mills Beat Stone -Shut them out!
> Go Hornets





Chopticon lost to Westlake...bad.   Next up for the Braves - Gwynn Park - another team that made it well into the state playoffs last year.


----------



## Zguy28

nachomama said:


> Good seeing you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopticon lost to Westlake...bad.   Next up for the Braves - Gwynn Park - another team that made it well into the state playoffs last year.


Yeah, well LIsanti did lose 20 of 22 starters to graduation.


----------



## chess

nachomama said:


> Good seeing you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopticon lost to Westlake...bad.   Next up for the Braves - Gwynn Park - another team that made it well into the state playoffs last year.




Gwynn Park is loaded this year with a few Divison I  recruits too.... 

Also Yeah GM won, but lets see how many more this year.. maybe Ltown


----------



## nachomama

Zguy28 said:


> Yeah, well LIsanti did lose 20 of 22 starters to graduation.



I'm aware of that.  Sad thing is, the rest of the month doesn't look any better.  After we play Gwynn Park, we have Huntingtown and then North Point.  I'm forseeing an 0-4 record going into the Homecoming game vs. McDonough. 

As long as the boys keep their hearts in the game, they should have a decent October.


----------



## RayGun

Just wanted to pass on that GMHS has an outstanding football team this year.  Could be a 6-4 season.


----------



## nachomama

RayGun said:


> Just wanted to pass on that GMHS has an outstanding football team this year.  Could be a 6-4 season.



Don't mean to bust your bubble, but they won their first game in what?  3 seasons?  I'm hoping they have a great season, but...baby steps.


----------



## RayGun

nachomama said:


> Don't mean to bust your bubble, but they won their first game in what?  3 seasons?  I'm hoping they have a great season, but...baby steps.



You are so right about taken baby steps...but maybe if we "the community" show that we believed in them and support the sports program they could win more games.  Also, the support of the schools students and teachers would be nice as well.  I have high hopes for them, because I have a dog in the fight!


----------



## Ibelieve

RayGun said:


> You are so right about taken baby steps...but maybe if we "the community" show that we believed in them and support the sports program they could win more games.  Also, the support of the schools students and teachers would be nice as well.  I have high hopes for them, because I have a dog in the fight!



Then be sure to show up for the Board of Ed meeting on September 29th at 5:00 p.m.  They will be taking comments from the community regarding turf fields for the high schools in St. Mary's.  Go to Leonardtown High School Athletic Boosters Club for more info.


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> Go to Leonardtown High School Athletic Boosters Club for more info.



:spam:


----------



## yankee44

Ibelieve said:


> Then be sure to show up for the Board of Ed meeting on September 29th at 5:00 p.m.  They will be taking comments from the community regarding turf fields for the high schools in St. Mary's.  Go to Leonardtown High School Athletic Boosters Club for more info.



The schools need turf fields like I need a hole in the head. I think the county can find something better to spend that kind of money on. 

And yes i have kids that use these fields.


----------



## Ibelieve

nachomama said:


> :spam:


----------



## Ibelieve

yankee44 said:


> The schools need turf fields like I need a hole in the head. I think the county can find something better to spend that kind of money on.
> 
> And yes i have kids that use these fields.



I think that you will find in the long run, this will actually SAVE $$$$ for the school system.  And the benefits will stretch beyond the scope of just the schools and the children that attend the high schools.

Like it or not, high school sports are becoming a competitive commodity that actually starts at the youth level.  In order to protect the children, give them the same advantages that others are getting as well as increasing revenue for many entities (booster clubs, teams, community, the County, etc.), it is a necessary and vital course of action.

Come to the meeting on the 29th if you're so opposed.  I'm betting you'd be in the minority.


----------



## RayGun

Ibelieve said:


> Then be sure to show up for the Board of Ed meeting on September 29th at 5:00 p.m.  They will be taking comments from the community regarding turf fields for the high schools in St. Mary's.  Go to Leonardtown High School Athletic Boosters Club for more info.



Thanks for the info~I had plan on being at the meeting anyway.  Good luck to all of our High School Football Teams tonight.


----------



## smilin

nachomama said:


> Don't mean to bust your bubble, but they won their first game in what?  3 seasons?  I'm hoping they have a great season, but...baby steps.



GMHS made the Washington Post Sports section! Congrats Hornets!
Dynasty time.


----------



## nachomama

Chopticon game for tonight rescheduled for tomorrow morning at 10:30 a.m.


----------



## smilin

yankee44 said:


> The schools need turf fields like I need a hole in the head. I think the county can find something better to spend that kind of money on.
> 
> And yes i have kids that use these fields.



Close to one million per field. This may not quite be the right time, ya think?
It is very enlightening to see the figures, especialy when you add in the multiple sports that use our fields are way over the recommended. So artificial turf is the way to go. However look at these numbers and how are you going to justify this kind of expense in today's economic environment?
Maybe if you threw in a conditioning center too...
BTW - I too have kids playing so I would like to see them use the same grade equipment as the pros.
Here's a good site:

http://www.sandfordgroup.com/edpicsart/trufwarsillus.gif


----------



## semiprofootball

RayGun said:


> You are so right about taken baby steps...but maybe if we "the community" show that we believed in them and support the sports program they could win more games.  Also, the support of the schools students and teachers would be nice as well.  I have high hopes for them, because I have a dog in the fight!



RAY GUN  Looks like that division 5 team from down south that won the virginia championship and st marys championship last year really learned something from their coach. How to get grades, good enough to play the next year,and how to win and lose games with pride. Congradulations to that pigskin coach and to coach griff,hope you have a great season.What was the name of that pigskin team can anyone help. On another note did you see any local games this weekend,what a terrible weekend does anyone down here teach quater back skills or secondary skills at all.My job is to get starters like Cliffort dukes,John duckett,players like this to play semi pro. In the games i watched so far one name stands out Vergill Dickerson 22 for chopticon a wounder to watch play maby with some blocking chopticon will win a game or two with this kid,and a new secondary.Great job Virgill player of the week.


----------



## RayGun

semiprofootball said:


> RAY GUN  Looks like that division 5 team from down south that won the virginia championship and st marys championship last year really learned something from their coach. How to get grades, good enough to play the next year,and how to win and lose games with pride. Congradulations to that pigskin coach and to coach griff,hope you have a great season.What was the name of that pigskin team can anyone help. On another note did you see any local games this weekend,what a terrible weekend does anyone down here teach quater back skills or secondary skills at all.My job is to get starters like Cliffort dukes,John duckett,players like this to play semi pro. In the games i watched so far one name stands out Vergill Dickerson 22 for chopticon a wounder to watch play maby with some blocking chopticon will win a game or two with this kid,and a new secondary.Great job Virgill player of the week.



Semiprofootball:  One thing in your reply stood out: "how to get the grades, good enough to play the next year".  I believe that is the biggest problem that the coaches have throughout the county.  We have very talented players in all sports here but some of them don't do what it takes in the classroom.  St Mary's school system requires a 2.0 GPA to play sports...that is not hard to maintain doing the year.  Doing well in school could lead to grater things, sports being one of them.  I'm doing my part in trying to get this message across and I hope that others are doing the same.  This process should start in Middle School.  To play a sport in college at Division I requires 16 core courses and Division II 14 core courses.  I would say over none of the incoming Freshman have not been told this and 2013 Div II will change to Div I requirements.  If a young man or woman plans on playing sports in college they need to read up on this and the parents too!  The  National Collegiate Athletic Association web site NCAA Eligibility Center Online has all the information and a student has to register with the NCAA Eligibility Center to play a sport in college.  Coaches, if you feel that you have a player who could play at the next level be it D1, D2, D3, NAIA or NJCAA get this information to you players.  Parents you need to promote you son or daughter by going to colleges web sites and doing the sports questionnaire for that sport (basketball, football etc).  Getting video and sending it to the college that your child is interested in attending.  The coaches have a lot on their plates and can not do this for every child.

We need to do all we can to get our kids to college and if sports is the way, so be it.  *But it starts in the classroom*.  BTW  GM's has a player to watch as well #15 this young man had 13 tackles (solo) and 9 assist with one interception in last weeks game.


----------



## yankee44

RayGun said:


> BTW  GM's has a player to watch as well #15 this young man had 13 tackles (solo) and 9 assist with one interception in last weeks game.



What's his name?


----------



## smilin

GMHS lost by 7? I can't find the scores for LHS or Chopticon -anybody know?


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> GMHS lost by 7? I can't find the scores for LHS or Chopticon -anybody know?



Chopticon lost badly.  They were shut out.  

Might I add that the only person to score for Chopticon is their FEMALE kicker.


----------



## smilin

nachomama said:


> Chopticon lost badly.  They were shut out.
> 
> Might I add that the only person to score for Chopticon is their FEMALE kicker.



Last year the GMHS freshman had a female QB. She was injured most of the year, but certainly earned the respect of her teammates.
Who did Leonardtown play last week? The reporting of game results around here is terrible.


----------



## RayGun

yankee44 said:


> What's his name?



I believed his name is Derrick Pettit


----------



## smilin

Found a great site that has all the stats and results. LHS lost to Patuxent by 41.

Southern Maryland 09-10 Football Standings - Maxpreps


----------



## smilin

RayGun said:


> I believed his name is Derrick Pettit



Pettet. 
Check his stats out on the Max Prep site. The guy was also mentioned in the Post last weekend.


----------



## RayGun

smilin said:


> Pettet.
> Check his stats out on the Max Prep site. The guy was also mentioned in the Post last weekend.



Thanks for the info:  It's Petett and this young man had 13 tackles and 9 assist w/one interception.  He is second in SMAC and thrid in the state.  Also believe this  Jenner is #1 in SMAC for passing and #5 in the state.  GMHS has some football players who could play in Division I or II Colleges.  The players are not getting the exposer that they need..Enterprise where are you?


----------



## smilin

I have a little game I play: Know the guy who stands at the entrance to Giant food and gives free copes of the Enterprise away? He then asks if you want to subscribe?
I thank him for my copy, open it up to the sports section, point out that there is nothing about Great Mills and politely decline the subscription. Been doing that for years.
My son has told me that Pettet has an offer already from one Div 1 school.

OMG - have you seen Huntingtown's record? 2-0, *72* pf - 7 pa! Can't wait to see these guys play. Guess there's a reason Jerry Franks has a football camp.


----------



## yankee44

RayGun said:


> Thanks for the info:  It's Petett and this young man had 13 tackles and 9 assist w/one interception.  He is second in SMAC and thrid in the state.  Also believe this  Jenner is #1 in SMAC for passing and #5 in the state.  GMHS has some football players who could play in Division I or II Colleges.  The players are not getting the exposer that they need..Enterprise where are you?



Couple of the boys were over at the house on Sunday. I asked them when they were going to slap the kid that roughed the kicker. 

What a stupid move!!!


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> I have a little game I play: Know the guy who stands at the entrance to Giant food and gives free copes of the Enterprise away? He then asks if you want to subscribe?
> I thank him for my copy, open it up to the sports section, point out that there is nothing about Great Mills and politely decline the subscription. Been doing that for years.
> My son has told me that Pettet has an offer already from one Div 1 school.
> 
> OMG - have you seen Huntingtown's record? 2-0, *72* pf - 7 pa! Can't wait to see these guys play. Guess there's a reason Jerry Franks has a football camp.



I've done the same thing and reminded them that Leonardtown is NOT the only high school in the county.  

Yeah, I will get to see Huntingtown in action tonight.  Chopticon plays them at Huntingtown at 7.


----------



## smilin

nachomama said:


> I've done the same thing and reminded them that Leonardtown is NOT the only high school in the county.
> 
> Yeah, I will get to see Huntingtown in action tonight.  Chopticon plays them at Huntingtown at 7.



Wow. Good luck to you. I took a quick look at their stats - not one single part of their game stands out, but all the parts are clicking in the top of the league. Means they are balanced everywhere. 
72 points in two games???


----------



## yankee44

Great Mills won 45-0 over Landsdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nachomama

Huningtown 9 chopticon 2 at the half.


----------



## smilin

yankee44 said:


> Great Mills won 45-0 over Landsdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spectacular! Go Hornets!


----------



## nachomama

yankee44 said:


> Great Mills won 45-0 over Landsdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not what I heard...I heard they lost.


----------



## smilin

What's the score at the Chopticon game?


----------



## Pete

LHS was getting thrashed by Northern 14-35 when I left in the 4th Q.


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> What's the score at the Chopticon game?


Huntingtown 40
Chopticon 8

Chopticon came close to scoring several times but could not capitalize.


----------



## RayGun

GM's WON 45-0!


----------



## yankee44

RayGun said:


> GM's WON 45-0!



Any stand outs? Or just an all around good game?


----------



## nachomama

RayGun said:


> GM's WON 45-0!



Well I guess the GMHS AP got his info wrong last night.  I told him that they won, and he came back and told me that they lost.


----------



## RayGun

yankee44 said:


> Any stand outs? Or just an all around good game?



Yep! The Defense....Lansdowne was only able to get about 20 yards of offence doing the.  They never made it pass our 30 yard line..if that close.  They (GM's football team is on a mission this year) a new attitude or something.  I think they have scored more points the first three games than they did all last season.  I could be wrong...


----------



## smilin

yankee44 said:


> Any stand outs? Or just an all around good game?



Check the point spread between the offense and Defense. As an old grizzled LB you have to love that! 

Team	* W-L-T	* Pct.	W-L-T	Pct.	PF	PA	Strk	More
Huntingtown 3-0-0	1.000	3-0-0	1.000	112	15	3 W	[+]

North Point	  3-0-0	1.000	3-0-0	1.000	53	20	3 W	[+]

Westlake	  2-0-0	1.000	3-0-0	1.000	91	15	3 W	[+]

Patuxent	  2-0-0	1.000	2-1-0	0.667	100	45	2 W	[+]

Calvert	  2-1-0	0.667	2-1-0	0.667	64	72	1 L	[+]

Lackey	  1-1-0	0.500	2-1-0	0.667	75	52	1 W	[+]

Great Mills	  1-1-0	0.500	2-1-0	0.667	*65	21*	1 W	[+]

Northern	  1-2-0	0.333	1-2-0	0.333	48	78	1 W	[+]

La Plata	  1-2-0	0.333	1-2-0	0.333	18	88	1 L	[+]

McDonough	  0-2-0	0.000	1-2-0	0.333	32	37	2 L	[+]

Stone   	  0-3-0	0.000	0-3-0	0.000	32	64	3 L	[+]

Chopticon	  0-1-0	0.000	0-3-0	0.000	11	113	3 L	[+]

Leonardtown 0-3-0	0.000	0-3-0	0.000	34	102	3 L	

Southern Maryland 09-10 Football Standings - Maxpreps


----------



## smilin

junior said:


> Ray most of these kids played for me last year winning  Virginia and maryland championship games back to back one saturday and one sunday. The division 5 broncos of st marys pigskin.We studied hard hit the books on rainy practice days and 19 out of 25 of my kids got better than a 2.0 and none could play last year.Way to go griff and greatmills hornets my hats off to you KEEP IT UP. JUNIOR




Which starting varsity player did _you_ coach LAST year?


----------



## smilin

smilin said:


> Which starting varsity player did _you_ coach LAST year?



As soon as I see Coach Griff and the GMHS coaching staff I will tell them to bow down to the altar of Pigskin football. 
It is amazing that you are taking credit for the first team to make it to the fourth year of the Head Coach's program. He has had some pretty harsh words thrown at him for his record and because he didn't want to affiliate with the local kiddy football leagues. 
Attempting to read your posts, about LHS and CHS, you think their Head coaches _and _ players stink. Take a look in the mirror, ask anyone involved with Pigskin: Where was the alleged favoritism year after year? 
In the Central and Northern divisions. What, not taking any responsibility for them? 
If any one can and should take a little pat on the back it should be Chris Pixton and the _*SOUTHERN*_ County Raiders program which brought back credibility to youth football in the county.


----------



## smilin

RayGun said:


> Yep! The Defense....Lansdowne was only able to get about 20 yards of offence doing the.  They never made it pass our 30 yard line..if that close.  They (GM's football team is on a mission this year) a new attitude or something.  I think they have scored more points the first three games than they did all last season.  I could be wrong...



The Northern Game should be an interesting defensive check. Northern has not had much of a defense or passing game. All rushing. On the other hand they've played Huntingtown and North Point so they've seen the best. 
Look at these stats:

Maxpreps - Northern vs. Great Mills Game Matchup


----------



## Zguy28

smilin said:


> As soon as I see Coach Griff and the GMHS coaching staff I will tell them to bow down to the altar of Pigskin football.
> It is amazing that you are taking credit for the first team to make it to the fourth year of the Head Coach's program. He has had some pretty harsh words thrown at him for his record and because he didn't want to affiliate with the local kiddy football leagues.
> Attempting to read your posts, about LHS and CHS, you think their Head coaches _and _ players stink. Take a look in the mirror, ask anyone involved with Pigskin: Where was the alleged favoritism year after year?
> In the Central and Northern divisions. What, not taking any responsibility for them?
> If any one can and should take a little pat on the back it should be Chris Pixton and the _*SOUTHERN*_ County Raiders program which brought back credibility to youth football in the county.


Coach Griffith and Coach Lisanti (Chopticon) coached Flag Football for SMYFL last Spring. I think that kind of puts the kabash on any thought that they supported Pigskins in any way.


----------



## RayGun

junior said:


> Ray most of these kids played for me last year winning  Virginia and maryland championship games back to back one saturday and one sunday. The division 5 broncos of st marys pigskin.We studied hard hit the books on rainy practice days and 19 out of 25 of my kids got better than a 2.0 and none could play last year.Way to go griff and greatmills hornets my hats off to you KEEP IT UP. JUNIOR



Junior:  Not really understanding your reply..."We studied hard hit the books on rainy practice days and 19 out of 25 of my kids got better than a 2.0 and none could play last year. Way to go Griffith and Greatmills Hornets my hats off to you KEEP IT UP."  
	It seems that you are placing blame on Griffith for the kids not being able to play football last year.  The coaching staff can not make the student-athlete do homework or study for a test.  They can only check the grades and provide help when they see a student-athlete is not doing well in a subject. The coaching staff does all it can to ensure that the student-athlete maintains his or her grades.  It's a two way street..the student and the parents need to take some responsibility as well. 
You and your staff did an outstanding job on helping the kids with their GPA and that I thank you.  They (student-athletes) and the parents should know that a 2.0 GPA is required to play a sport in the St Mary's School System.  This is the first year that incoming Freshman were not required to have this GPA.  Which is good~so now they can be directed to keep the greads so that they can play next year.  Will this help for next year, know one knows.
  	On a side note:  You have students walking the halls of our schools that could play a sport but can't because of grades.  Why is that?  This post is not only for sports but for our kids future.  A friend asked two young men why they did not play football and he was told because of grades in Math.  He made the offer to tutor them for free --- they turn him down.  As the saying go, "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink".  So, please don't put the blame on the coaches or the teachers.  The students and the parents need to step up!


----------



## LilHorseChick

CHS isn't doing very good this year... So far anyway... i hope the homecoming game goes better...


----------



## smilin

LilHorseChick said:


> CHS isn't doing very good this year... So far anyway... i hope the homecoming game goes better...



They have a tough schedule. But, they are ranked very high in Maryland because of their strength and that QB is a good one, I've seen him play since he was a little guy. 
School sports are always a rebuilding effort. Just when they know what's going on they graduate and you start over again.
The hard thing is the mental attitude, CHS has always had that pride. GMHS may get some of it back this year. The pre season reviews all said the same thing: GMHS needs confidence. When you have a winning team, more kids try out, more kids want to be on the team and they study/work out harder.
The opposite has been a problem for years at GMHS, maybe this will go a long way to changing the general attitude towards GMHS.


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> They have a tough schedule. But, they are ranked very high in Maryland because of their strength and that QB is a good one, I've seen him play since he was a little guy.
> School sports are always a rebuilding effort. Just when they know what's going on they graduate and you start over again.
> The hard thing is the mental attitude, CHS has always had that pride. GMHS may get some of it back this year. The pre season reviews all said the same thing: GMHS needs confidence. When you have a winning team, more kids try out, more kids want to be on the team and they study/work out harder.
> The opposite has been a problem for years at GMHS, maybe this will go a long way to changing the general attitude towards GMHS.



And to think the qb is only a sophomore. 

Sad thing is their JV football squad has few members than their JV cheerleading squad.  Dismal turnout in the underclassmen ranks for football at CHS.

And LilHorseChick, I'll settle for a decent showing this weekend vs. North Point.  They seem to give up during the second half.  It's like you can watch the fire burn out.    They've had some good first halves this year, but can't seem to keep it going throughout the 2nd.


----------



## Pete

nachomama said:


> And to think the qb is only a sophomore.
> 
> Sad thing is their JV football squad has few members than their JV cheerleading squad.  Dismal turnout in the underclassmen ranks for football at CHS.
> 
> And LilHorseChick, I'll settle for a decent showing this weekend vs. North Point.  They seem to give up during the second half.  It's like you can watch the fire burn out.    They've had some good first halves this year, but can't seem to keep it going throughout the 2nd.



Lack of conditioning?


----------



## nachomama

Pete said:


> Lack of conditioning?



I don't think so.  I think they just get down on themselves for some reason or another.  The same coaching staff that's been there for years is still in place and I don't think their routine's changed.  They had a stellar season last year and got a tough schedule this year because of it.  They also lost 20 of 22 starters to graduation.

Perhaps last years freshmen thought that football was too hard so they decided not to return this year, which be cause for the small numbers on JV...I don't know.  :shrug:


----------



## LastSon

Calvert Football has been a joke since Franks left.  Its quite sad to see that program become what it has after the state championship.


----------



## chess

nachomama said:


> I don't think so.  I think they just get down on themselves for some reason or another.  The same coaching staff that's been there for years is still in place and I don't think their routine's changed.  They had a stellar season last year and got a tough schedule this year because of it.  They also lost 20 of 22 starters to graduation.
> 
> Perhaps last years freshmen thought that football was too hard so they decided not to return this year, which be cause for the small numbers on JV...I don't know.  :shrug:



Whenever you lose all but 2 of your starters you are in for a logn year..... :\


----------



## JohnH

Chopticon is due to have a breakout game this week at home against North Point. Northpoint is 3-0 but has only been winning the games by the scores of 12-7 or 13-7...
Chopticon has been moving the ball very well between the 20 yard lines but, seems to have problems inside the "red zone". A fully healthy Aaron Makle at RB will help as well...This will be a better game than everyone is expecting.

BTW...You can now hear CHS football games LIVE online at 
www.audiosportsonline.net/Chopticon/2009football

if there is a problem with finding our server (we learned that Mozilla firefox says "cannot find server") use internet explorer.


----------



## nachomama

JohnH said:


> Chopticon is due to have a breakout game this week at home against North Point. Northpoint is 3-0 but has only been winning the games by the scores of 12-7 or 13-7...
> Chopticon has been moving the ball very well between the 20 yard lines but, seems to have problems inside the "red zone". A fully healthy Aaron Makle at RB will help as well...This will be a better game than everyone is expecting.
> 
> BTW...You can now hear CHS football games LIVE online at
> www.audiosportsonline.net/Chopticon/2009football
> 
> if there is a problem with finding our server (we learned that Mozilla firefox says "cannot find server") use internet explorer.



Aaron's back!    He's been jonesing to play and should give the team the emotional boost they need.  

Last week at H-town, they were in the red zone more than Huntingtown; they just couldn't capitalize.  

They just really need to stay focused and not get down on themselves late in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## JohnH

Very true Nacho... I almost want to predict the upset this week...

IF they are close, I think the heart and attitude will be there in the third and fourth quarters... The key is to make the right decisions after the snap!
If they just play their game...they will pull off the BIG upset!


----------



## JohnH

Leonardtown might get their first win this week too, as they play at home
against 0-3 Thomas Stone.


----------



## nachomama

JohnH said:


> Very true Nacho... I almost want to predict the upset this week...
> 
> IF they are close, I think the heart and attitude will be there in the third and fourth quarters... The key is to make the right decisions after the snap!
> If they just play their game...they will pull off the BIG upset!



They had such an awesome first half last week, holding Huntingtown's offense to just 9 points and snagging the safety.  Then they had a couple bad plays in the 3rd quarter and they unraveled.  I was really hoping when they scored the TD that would get their motivation level back up.  

I know I'll be cheering the guys on!  :nacho:


----------



## smilin

They're WINNING!


----------



## smilin

JohnH said:


> Chopticon is due to have a breakout game this week at home against North Point. Northpoint is 3-0 but has only been winning the games by the scores of 12-7 or 13-7...
> Chopticon has been moving the ball very well between the 20 yard lines but, seems to have problems inside the "red zone". A fully healthy Aaron Makle at RB will help as well...This will be a better game than everyone is expecting.
> 
> BTW...You can now hear CHS football games LIVE online at
> www.audiosportsonline.net/Chopticon/2009football
> 
> if there is a problem with finding our server (we learned that Mozilla firefox says "cannot find server") use internet explorer.



CHS isn't listed!?


----------



## chess

Htown won... wow upset westlake...


i saw CHS got rocked...

How did gmhs do ?


----------



## smilin

chess said:


> Htown won... wow upset westlake...
> 
> 
> i saw CHS got rocked...
> 
> How did gmhs do ?



Holy @#@P! Htown did it! Westlake was ranked #8 in the DC area.
CHS is in a rebuilding cycle. It's just going to be that kind of year. They will come back big time as soon as they get a core of starters used to playing with each other.
Haven't heard about LHS but ran into a kid this morning who said he thought
GMHS won. Never know.
Here's a good site if you like to look at stats on the local High Schools:Southern Maryland 09-10 Football Standings - Maxpreps


----------



## smilin

LHS beat Stone 14-6


----------



## chess

yeah LHS won unreal


like i told nacho... when you lose that many starters regardless your in for a bad year...


----------



## JohnH

smilin said:


> CHS isn't listed!?



You have to use the ENTIRE address to get to the CHS page...
some people had a problem that used Firefox last week, Use Internet Explorer


----------



## JohnH

JohnH said:


> You have to use the ENTIRE address to get to the CHS page...
> some people had a problem that used Firefox last week, Use Internet Explorer



The full address iswww.audiosportsline.net/Chopticon/2009football.htm

You can also listen to Archives of the last two games there...
However, If you are a fan of CHS...you might not want to...:-(


----------



## chess

GMHS beat Northern 14-12... wow lol


----------



## smilin

Now for Lackey, North Point and Huntingtown!
Oh that's right LHS and CHS are in there too!
How would you like THAT schedule. Pressure? 
Drum roll please...


----------



## RayGun

smilin said:


> Now for Lackey, North Point and Huntingtown!
> Oh that's right LHS and CHS are in there too!
> How would you like THAT schedule. Pressure?
> Drum roll please...



No pressure!  GMH has done better than they did the last two years so they have nothing to loose.  Anyway, I see maybe 3 or 4 wins out of the ones you listed.  Drum roll please...


----------



## smilin

GMHS's state rankings went from around 200 to 107 - however CHS is still around 100.
Go figure.


----------



## JohnH

smilin said:


> GMHS's state rankings went from around 200 to 107 - however CHS is still around 100.
> Go figure.



Even though CHS is 0-4 they have had BY FAR the toughest schedule in the state...(according to the rankings)
Game 1 Westlake (3-1)  Game 2  Gwynn Park (4-0)  Game 3 Huntingtown (4-0) Game 4 North Point (4-0)...The only loss among them is when Huntingtown beat Westlake this week...


----------



## smilin

JohnH said:


> Even though CHS is 0-4 they have had BY FAR the toughest schedule in the state...(according to the rankings)
> Game 1 Westlake (3-1)  Game 2  Gwynn Park (4-0)  Game 3 Huntingtown (4-0) Game 4 North Point (4-0)...The only loss among them is when Huntingtown beat Westlake this week...



The end of the season ought to be a piece of cake then. Only two of the teams CHS will play have a winning record.
GMHS plays Huntingtown, North Point. I don't doubt for a minute that Patuxent, Lackey or CHS won't show up.
Should make for a very interesting and fun High School football season - 
it's about time!


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> The end of the season ought to be a piece of cake then. Only two of the teams CHS will play have a winning record.
> GMHS plays Huntingtown, North Point. I don't doubt for a minute that Patuxent, Lackey or CHS won't show up.
> Should make for a very interesting and fun High School football season -
> it's about time!



I'd gladly exchange CHS's schedule this season for what GMHS has.  Stone?  Landsdowne?  We couldn't get that lucky this year.  

Not sure what his name is, but #4 for North Point is just straight up sick.  He's like his own little circus act.


----------



## Ibelieve

Don't forget about tonight's Board of Education meeting at 5:30 p.m. to discuss and get public comment on the turf fields for the three high schools in St. Mary's County.  Please come out and show your support or voice your opposition if you so choose.  My personal stance is that it would be a good thing for our athletic progams and give us a chance to showcase our talents even more.


----------



## smilin

Ibelieve said:


> Don't forget about tonight's Board of Education meeting at 5:30 p.m. to discuss and get public comment on the turf fields for the three high schools in St. Mary's County.  Please come out and show your support or voice your opposition if you so choose.  My personal stance is that it would be a good thing for our athletic progams and give us a chance to showcase our talents even more.



How'd it go? Couldn't make it.


----------



## Ibelieve

smilin said:


> How'd it go? Couldn't make it.



In my opinion, it went extremely well. Quite a few supporters showed up and Dr. Martirano, Dr. Roper and Mr. Clements gave a well thought out presentation to the BOE.  This endeavor will not just be for turf fields, although this was the primary focus.  It is an objective to improve all of the athletic facilities in all three high schools for all sports (locker rooms, practice fields, etc.).  In a nutshell, a committee is being formed to provide all the data necessary to make an intelligent and fiscally responsible decision.

The Board is in support of the project unanimously and basically said, if the funding were there, we'd break ground tomorrow.  However, because the funds are not there, it is up to us (the community) to raise the funds.  One thing they did not clearly state was if they would allow corporate sponsorship thereby making it necessary to allow for signage acknowledging donors. 

One other point that was brought up was while the BOE does not need convincing, the County Commissioners will.  Being an election year, and insinuating that we don't need to spend our money on these type of things during "tough economic times" makes for a difficult road ahead with them.  However, I believe this committee will make a clear, strong case as to why we need to do this for the children and why we need to do it now.

The plan is to keep the community abreast of the situation every step of the way via the press, special meetings, etc.  The committee convenes in the next 2-3 weeks and is expected to have a final report by May 2010.  However, knowing some of the people assigned to the committee, I'm fairly certain they will have a report long before that deadline.


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> In my opinion, it went extremely well. Quite a few supporters showed up and Dr. Martirano, Dr. Roper and Mr. Clements gave a well thought out presentation to the BOE.  This endeavor will not just be for turf fields, although this was the primary focus.  It is an objective to improve all of the athletic facilities in all three high schools for all sports (locker rooms, practice fields, etc.).  In a nutshell, a committee is being formed to provide all the data necessary to make an intelligent and fiscally responsible decision.
> 
> The Board is in support of the project unanimously and basically said, if the funding were there, we'd break ground tomorrow.  However, because the funds are not there, it is up to us (the community) to raise the funds.  One thing they did not clearly state was if they would allow corporate sponsorship thereby making it necessary to allow for signage acknowledging donors.
> 
> One other point that was brought up was while the BOE does not need convincing, the County Commissioners will.  Being an election year, and insinuating that we don't need to spend our money on these type of things during "tough economic times" makes for a difficult road ahead with them.  However, I believe this committee will make a clear, strong case as to why we need to do this for the children and why we need to do it now.
> 
> The plan is to keep the community abreast of the situation every step of the way via the press, special meetings, etc.  The committee convenes in the next 2-3 weeks and is expected to have a final report by May 2010.  However, knowing some of the people assigned to the committee, I'm fairly certain they will have a report long before that deadline.




So who do we call to set up the pizza fundraiser to get this thing started?  How many do each of us have to sell?


----------



## Ibelieve

nachomama said:


> So who do we call to set up the pizza fundraiser to get this thing started?  How many do each of us have to sell?



9,422,643 EACH!  

But then if each of you sold that many, I'll pay for it myself with my commission!!!


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> 9,422,643 EACH!
> 
> But then if each of you sold that many, I'll pay for it myself with my commission!!!



You know I can sell that shiat.


----------



## JohnH

nachomama said:


> I'd gladly exchange CHS's schedule this season for what GMHS has.  Stone?  Landsdowne?  We couldn't get that lucky this year.
> 
> Not sure what his name is, but #4 for North Point is just straight up sick.  He's like his own little circus act.



#4 is Emanuel Onakoya....and he is not even to be considered their "star" running back....#3 Arlando Scott is the one that has all the colleges drooling (did not score but, had 97 yds rushing)

The remainder of the CHS schedule will be easier but, no piece of cake with
McDonough, Calvert and Northern much improved, GM at 3-1 (yes, easy schedule) PLUS Patuxent and their STUD running back Frank Taitano. AT LEAST WE GET LEONARDTOWN IN WEEK TEN! (just joking LHS fans...)


----------



## RayGun

JohnH said:


> #4 is Emanuel Onakoya....and he is not even to be considered their "star" running back....#3 Arlando Scott is the one that has all the colleges drooling (did not score but, had 97 yds rushing)
> 
> The remainder of the CHS schedule will be easier but, no piece of cake with
> McDonough, Calvert and Northern much improved, GM at 3-1 (yes, easy schedule) PLUS Patuxent and their STUD running back Frank Taitano. AT LEAST WE GET LEONARDTOWN IN WEEK TEN! (just joking LHS fans...)



So you are saying that GM has an easy schedule~what about the last 14 seasons?  I'm sure out of 140 games at 10 games a season; they could have had an easy schedule at lease one year.  GIVE THESE YOUNG MEN SOME CREDIT.  No one it seems wants to give Great Mills any recognition on anything good.   WHY?  Now I understand why some of the kids feel they way they do, it’s because everyone in the community thinks only bad things come out of Great Mills High School and that’s the attitude that they take.  You are so wrong!


----------



## yankee44

RayGun said:


> So you are saying that GM has an easy schedule~what about the last 14 seasons?  I'm sure out of 140 games at 10 games a season; they could have had an easy schedule at lease one year.  GIVE THESE YOUNG MEN SOME CREDIT.  No one it seems wants to give Great Mills any recognition on anything good.   WHY?  Now I understand why some of the kids feel they way they do, it’s because everyone in the community thinks only bad things come out of Great Mills High School and that’s the attitude that they take.  You are so wrong!



I am with you Ray!!!

Went and watched the game last Friday, there is alot of fight in them boys. You needed a stop they came up big and gave it to you. It was also one of the worst reffed game that I think I have ever seen. How many times did they let them get away wit 12 men in the huddle?

Go HORNETS!!!!!!!


----------



## nachomama

yankee44 said:


> I am with you Ray!!!
> 
> Went and watched the game last Friday, there is alot of fight in them boys. You needed a stop they came up big and gave it to you. It was also one of the worst reffed game that I think I have ever seen. How many times did they let them get away wit 12 men in the huddle?
> 
> Go HORNETS!!!!!!!



I don't think anyone's taking anything away from GMHS.  They've definitely done some good things this year; however, if they had a schedule like the one Chopticon has, I don't know if they'd have the same record as they do right now.

Props to whoever lit a fire under the program though; there is definitely a "swagger" in the school community that has been lacking far too long.  A "Pride Inside" if you will...  My heart bleeds red and black, but I also support GMHS athletics for many reasons.


----------



## Monello

nachomama said:


> I'd gladly exchange CHS's schedule this season for what GMHS has.


Waaaaaah.


----------



## smilin

Monello said:


> Waaaaaah.


----------



## JohnH

Not knocking what Great Mills has done at all...and I hope they continue to have a good season. (BTW...IF the playoffs were held NOW GM and Calvert would BOTH be in the playoffs) You can only play the team in front of you each week...They have some talented players like their QB-Jenner, Moye, Pettit and that tall (6'4") sophomore WR... They have the opportunity to do some damage in SMAC...They easily could finish 6-4 or 7-3 this season and possibly be a 3 or 4 seed in the playoffs. But, again...it would be interesting to see if things were different if they had the same starting 4 games as CHS...


----------



## yankee44

JohnH said:


> that tall (6'4") sophomore WR...



Mike Johnson.


----------



## RayGun

Has anyone been reading the Athlete Diary in the Enterprise...that Petett kid gets it!  His parents should be very proud of him.


----------



## smilin

*Game of the Week - Washington Post*

Thursday, October 1, 2009
Game of the Week: Lackey at Great Mills, 7 p.m. Friday

After more than a decade of toiling at the bottom of the Southern Maryland Athletic Conference football standings, Great Mills has something to be excited about in the fall. The Hornets (3-1) are off to their best start since beginning 4-0 in 1995, their last winning season.

The upstarts from St. Mary's County could face their stiffest test of the season when they play perennial SMAC contender Lackey (2-2, 1-1 SMAC).

"They're all really excited to go up against someone that's consistently been at the top," said Coach Bill Griffith, who attended Lackey and played on the Chargers' 1986 championship team. "They also know that Lackey's my alma mater and how much it would mean to get a win against them personally."

Griffith's Hornets have never defeated the Chargers, who are young and going through some growing pains. A win against Lackey would be a monumental steppingstone for a program that had just 21 wins from 1996 to 2008.

For Great Mills to make the most of its opportunity, its defense must continue to excel. The Hornets have recorded two shutouts after not posting one since 1997, and leading the defensive effort is linebacker Derrick Petett, who has recorded two sacks and a league-high 47 tackles through four games.

Senior defensive back Basil Moye and sophomore linebacker Aaron Wilkerson also make regular appearances in opponents' backfields, with five and three sacks, respectively.



"Derrick's been a real leader this year," Griffith said. "He's led our team in tackles the past two years, but he wanted to step up and make this season different. Our defense has just been outstanding so far. We still have room to improve, but it really has been our backbone."

If they hope to continue winning, the Hornets must limit their turnovers and nerves. In their 21-14 loss at Calvert in Week 2, it was Great Mills's fumble and then roughing-the-kicker penalty in the fourth quarter that turned the game in the Cavaliers' favor.

And Friday, in a 14-12 win over Northern, the Hornets turned the ball over twice inside the 20-yard line, so they know there's still plenty of room for improvement.

"Those are things we can't do," Griffith said. "But those are also an effect of the kids being so excited about what they're doing. Historically, they haven't been inside the 20 a lot; just by being at that spot on the field they overcompensate because none of them want to make any mistakes."

Other Game

-- Calvert at No. 14 Huntingtown, 7 p.m. Thursday: In a week of Calvert County rivalry games, the Cavaliers (3-1, 2-1 SMAC) must visit the Hurricanes (4-0, 3-0 SMAC), who are flying high after capturing a win over defending 3A champion Westlake for the first time in school history.


----------



## smilin

Lackey 34 - GMHS 25

What a great game until the last seven minutes. The GMHS defense seemed to be in much better shape than Lackey's. The offense seemed to have a case of poor timing and were a just step off.
What an improvement over last year! 
Lackey was very lucky to have pulled this off.


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> Lackey 34 - GMHS 25
> 
> What a great game until the last seven minutes. The GMHS defense seemed to be in much better shape than Lackey's. The offense seemed to have a case of poor timing and were a just step off.
> What an improvement over last year!
> Lackey was very lucky to have pulled this off.



Congrats to GMHS for having a good showing.  Too bad they weren't able to pull off the upset.

Chopticon lost 35-14 to McDonough.  I was too busy babysitting to really watch the game, so I have no further commentary other than Bryan Robeson made some stellar catches for CHS!  I'm so proud of him!


----------



## RayGun

smilin said:


> Lackey 34 - GMHS 25
> 
> What a great game until the last seven minutes. The GMHS defense seemed to be in much better shape than Lackey's. The offense seemed to have a case of poor timing and were a just step off.
> What an improvement over last year!
> Lackey was very lucky to have pulled this off.



Oustanding game:  But my question is why would you try passing the ball ~ he (Coach Griff) should have ran the ball to run time off the clock.  GMHS team won that game but play calling lost it for them!


----------



## smilin

RayGun said:


> Oustanding game:  But my question is why would you try passing the ball ~ he (Coach Griff) should have ran the ball to run time off the clock.  GMHS team won that game but play calling lost it for them!



It was a huge mistake I'll bet Griff will not make again.  Sort of like a couple our Redskin head coach wishes he had back.
What a different team from last year. They positively ran everywhere. Moved with confidence, listened to their coaches and should have won. Griff and his staff have done an outstanding job with these young men.
Broke my heart to see such an effort with seven minutes left, up by (?) 12 and then watching Lackey score twice in under two minutes.
That's why it's called: playing, not winning football. 
Gotta love the game.


----------



## RayGun

smilin said:


> It was a huge mistake I'll bet Griff will not make again.  Sort of like a couple our Redskin head coach wishes he had back.
> What a different team from last year. They positively ran everywhere. Moved with confidence, listened to their coaches and should have won. Griff and his staff have done an outstanding job with these young men.
> Broke my heart to see such an effort with seven minutes left, up by (?) 12 and then watching Lackey score twice in under two minutes.
> That's why it's called: playing, not winning football.
> Gotta love the game.



You are so right..his coaching staff have done an outstanding job and they (as a team) have come a long way.  It broke my heart as well.  Now we move on to next week.  GO GREAT MILLS!


----------



## smilin

Just looked up the updated state rankings:
Chopticon is in top 100 (obviously they don't take record in to account)..
GMHS is 113
Ryken is ranked above Leonardtown...


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> Just looked up the updated state rankings:
> Chopticon is in top 100 (obviously they don't take record in to account)..
> GMHS is 113
> Ryken is ranked above Leonardtown...



Where have you been?  That's old news.  

Chopticon has a VERY winnable game tonight vs. Northern...IF they keep their heads in the game after halftime, which seems to be their downfall. 

Leonardtown should beat La Plata easily tonight in their Homecoming game.

Great Mills is playing a winnable game as well.

Could it be?  Could all 3 county teams win this weekend?


----------



## chess

nachomama said:


> Could it be?  Could all 3 county teams win this weekend?



when was the last time that happend


----------



## smilin

chess said:


> when was the last time that happend



The county better start seriously icing down some ten ouncers!
Could you imagine...that would be sooooooooooooo cool!


----------



## nachomama

Chopticon 16
Northern 6

Halfway thru the 3rd qtr...


----------



## nachomama

Chopticon 16
Northern. 12 FINAL



However the score at one point was rather interesting...


----------



## chess

smilin said:


> The county better start seriously icing down some ten ouncers!
> Could you imagine...that would be sooooooooooooo cool!



agreed !!

Did GM win tonight ?


also CONGRATS to the braves nacho


----------



## JohnH

Sorry to ruin the "ALL COUNTY WINNING PARTY" but,
Leonardtown lost their homecoming game to LaPlata 31-3...

Still trying to get a Great Mills at Patuxent score...

GREAT GAME by Bam Wroble at the Chopticon at Northern game as he had a 
66 yard "PICK 6" and tipped away a 2 pt conversion in the 4th quarter in the CHS win...Also made many tackles on the defensive end! The CHS defensive unit did a great job all night...


----------



## Monello

smilin said:


> The county better start seriously icing down some ten ouncers!


Only in SoMD.  Good one.


----------



## JohnH

Sorry Great Mills fans...Frank Taitano ran all over them as Patuxent won 43-14. Next week they get Leonardtown and then it is GM at CHS...

Chopticon Plays at Calvert on Thursday...


----------



## nachomama

JohnH said:


> Sorry to ruin the "ALL COUNTY WINNING PARTY" but,
> Leonardtown lost their homecoming game to LaPlata 31-3...
> 
> Still trying to get a Great Mills at Patuxent score...
> 
> GREAT GAME by Bam Wroble at the Chopticon at Northern game as he had a
> 66 yard "PICK 6" and tipped away a 2 pt conversion in the 4th quarter in the CHS win...Also made many tackles on the defensive end! The CHS defensive unit did a great job all night...



I guess you can see I was multitasking...

Those boys were on such a high when they got back to school. It was a great sight.


----------



## smilin

nachomama said:


> Chopticon 16
> Northern. 12 FINAL
> 
> 
> 
> However the score at one point was rather interesting...



Congrats!


----------



## smilin

JohnH said:


> Sorry Great Mills fans...Frank Taitano ran all over them as Patuxent won 43-14. Next week they get Leonardtown and then it is GM at CHS...
> 
> Chopticon Plays at Calvert on Thursday...



I really wanted to see Taitano against Pettet, guess it was better I didn't.
He must be a load coming through.

Now comes the county stretch - then a couple of easy games...


----------



## JohnH

smilin said:


> I really wanted to see Taitano against Pettet, guess it was better I didn't.
> He must be a load coming through.
> 
> Now comes the county stretch - then a couple of easy games...



He is a very SMART running back...Not to big or too fast but, he has great vision to find the holes and gets to them quick...Patuxent's Line is fundamentally sound as well...

Next two weeks should be fun with the upcoming games for all of the county teams. CHS and Leonardtown is not until week 10. Great Mills NEEDS to win at least 3 of last 4 for a playoff shot, and needs some help from a few teams.
They have the best shot within the county to go though...


----------



## JohnH

BTW...Taitano had 4 TD's last night...75 Yards, 66 yards, 12 yards and 2 yards on 8 rushes and 160 yards...Did not play in second half.

Patuxent only had to pass the ball 7 times in the game.


----------



## angelbaby

JohnH said:


> Sorry Great Mills fans...Frank Taitano ran all over them as Patuxent won 43-14. Next week they get Leonardtown and then it is GM at CHS...
> 
> Chopticon Plays at Calvert on Thursday...




Whew! what a game that wasn't . I went there to root GM on since they are my alma mater. I heard they were having a good season and my two daughters attend Patuxent. I went with the intent of embarrassing THEM by rooting for the other team. I think I was the one who got embarrassed  

Oh well, I still hope GM has a great season. Go Hornets!


----------



## RayGun

smilin said:


> I really wanted to see Taitano against Pettet, guess it was better I didn't.
> He must be a load coming through.
> 
> Now comes the county stretch - then a couple of easy games...



It would have been a good match up..but they double-team Petett off the line and shot the A gap all night.  Petett ended up with 8 or 9 tackles and 9 carries for 72 yds.  Hats off to Taitano...does he have any college offers yet?  If not he should!


----------



## smilin

RayGun said:


> It would have been a good match up..but they double-team Petett off the line and shot the A gap all night.  Petett ended up with 8 or 9 tackles and 9 carries for 72 yds.  Hats off to Taitano...does he have any college offers yet?  If not he should!



Lackey did the same. They double teamed him, ran where he wasn't. The great thing about that game was his team mates picked up the slack.
I believe I read something in the Post about Taitano being recruited.
Can't wait for Friday this week and next. But I Can wait for the last two - at least they are the last games of the season.


----------



## JohnH

RayGun said:


> It would have been a good match up..but they double-team Petett off the line and shot the A gap all night.  Petett ended up with 8 or 9 tackles and 9 carries for 72 yds.  Hats off to Taitano...does he have any college offers yet?  If not he should!



From what I understand, he had grade issues last year and worked hard to get them up, but, the coaches love him as he is a hard worker...not sure about the college offers but, Im sure they are coming soon. Another good RB to watch in SMAC is the state's leading rusher, Greg Goodwin at Huntingtown.He already has 1121 yards rushing!

LHS gave up 31 points but, most of them came after big turnovers, a pick six and a fumble returned for a TD...Their running game was not bad just the 5 turnovers killed them. They actually held LaPlata to only 70 yards passing and 58 yards rushing...


----------



## smilin

I really have to get off my butt and go see Huntingtown play. I always wondered why Jerry Franks is such a nationally known coach - until this year. He not flashy but coaches a solid no nonsense game.
Kids fly in to his summer camp from around the country. My son went there and learned quite a bit.


----------



## LastSon

smilin said:


> I really have to get off my butt and go see Huntingtown play. I always wondered why Jerry Franks is such a nationally known coach - until this year. He not flashy but coaches a solid no nonsense game.
> Kids fly in to his summer camp from around the country. My son went there and learned quite a bit.



He was by far the best coach I ever had in any sport. 

Huntingtown plays @ Patuxent tomorrow night (thurs) in what should be the game of the week.


----------



## nachomama

How much you wanna bet Chopticon's game vs. Calvert gets cancelled tonight?

The next few days doesn't look promising either.


----------



## Ibelieve

I was thinking the same thing.  Even told that to the FB player this morning.  Although because the first win occurred on a night I was NOT present, I was told to stay away!!!!    

But it would make my life easier.  Go watch the cheerleader or prove that I am not the CHS jinx!!


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Even told that to the FB player this morning.  Although because the first win occurred on a night I was NOT present, I was told to stay away!!!!
> 
> But it would make my life easier.  Go watch the cheerleader or prove that I am not the CHS jinx!!



I also told my pumpkin not to be surprised to hear an announcement that the game was cancelled.  That's all we need is a bunch of sick cheerleaders for next week.

You can come to our game.   Just sit on the "other" CHS side of the field.


----------



## Ibelieve

LHS Freshman/JV against Great Mills x'd for tonight.  No other info on rescheduling.  Now just waiting to hear from CHS vs. CHS.  And Lori might not let me sit on the "other" CHS side either.    No CHS wants me!!!  How about if I just stay in the parking lot??


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> LHS Freshman/JV against Great Mills x'd for tonight.  No other info on rescheduling.  Now just waiting to hear from CHS vs. CHS.  And Lori might not let me sit on the "other" CHS side either.    No CHS wants me!!!  How about if I just stay in the parking lot??



I still want you.    Just keep your LHS voodoo mojo in the parking lot...or at least on the "home" side of the field, ok? 

You going up the road next week?


----------



## Ibelieve

nachomama said:


> I still want you.    Just keep your LHS voodoo mojo in the parking lot...or at least on the "home" side of the field, ok?
> 
> You going up the road next week?



  I'm taking that as an endorsement that I can come!!  Although I didn't get my Chopticon blanket back from a certain former LHS cheerleader that took it to last week's game.  Hmmm...  red and black, red and black... Where to get some red and black??

Up the road to Urbana for the cheer competition, or North Point on Saturday for the Varsity game?  Yes to Urbana, no to NP.  It's NP's Homecoming and since they still don't have their lights fixed they had to move the game from Friday to Saturday which also happens to be Navy's Homecoming.  There are quite a few LHS parents who aren't too happy about that one...


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> I'm taking that as an endorsement that I can come!!  Although I didn't get my Chopticon blanket back from a certain former LHS cheerleader that took it to last week's game.  Hmmm...  red and black, red and black... Where to get some red and black??
> 
> Up the road to Urbana for the cheer competition, or North Point on Saturday for the Varsity game?  Yes to Urbana, no to NP.  It's NP's Homecoming and since they still don't have their lights fixed they had to move the game from Friday to Saturday which also happens to be Navy's Homecoming.  There are quite a few LHS parents who aren't too happy about that one...



No to the NP part, yes to the Urbana part.  I shall see you there.

And your oldest freaked out when I asked her how her eye was and that I was surprised there were no marks.  

I didn't realize you had one that old.


----------



## Ibelieve

nachomama said:


> No to the NP part, yes to the Urbana part.  I shall see you there.
> 
> *And your oldest freaked out when I asked her how her eye was and that I was surprised there were no marks.  *  too!!!  Do you realize that ALL THREE have now had stitches over their right eyes!!!  Call SS!!!
> I didn't realize you had one that old.



I started young...    And she still hasn't texted me back as to where my blanket is!  

Ray says we're "ON!!!"  Woohoo!!!    Although the FB player is NOT riding home in my car in that muddy uniform and I am NOT washing it this week!!!    Figures it's an away game and we're wearing white.

See you up there!


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> I started young...    And she still hasn't texted me back as to where my blanket is!
> 
> Ray says we're "ON!!!"  Woohoo!!!    Although the FB player is NOT riding home in my car in that muddy uniform and I am NOT washing it this week!!!    Figures it's an away game and we're wearing white.
> 
> See you up there!



I was logging back in to tell you the same thing!  

You better get that blanket...we're gonna need it!


----------



## nachomama

Chopticon 33
Calvert 0


----------



## JohnH

GREAT defensive game by Nick Landavazo with THREE defensive TD's for Chopticon! Two fumble recoveries run in for scores and a Pick 6!


----------



## smilin

nachomama said:


> Chopticon 33
> Calvert 0



You can't keep a good program down. Told you they would wake up.
Congrats!



We should find out after 1pm whether GMHS vs LHS is on or not.


----------



## smilin

Great Mills 14
LHS           7

Go Hornets!


----------



## chess

nacho.. uh oh CHS is on a rolll.....


----------



## nachomama

chess said:


> nacho.. uh oh CHS is on a rolll.....



And we get Great Mills next...Friday should be a good game.


----------



## smilin

nachomama said:


> And we get Great Mills next...Friday should be a good game.



Should be the best game of the rest of the season for GMHS. 
Piece of cake... LOL


----------



## Zguy28

I heard that Great Mills players were running around the field at Leonardtown after their victory and flipping the bird and cursing at the fans and players from L-Town.

What's up with that?


----------



## JohnH

Not sure IF that story is true but, the game was at Great Mills, not at Leonardtown...Don't think there will be any "bird flipping" in Morganza this week!


----------



## nachomama

Zguy28 said:


> I heard that Great Mills players were running around the field at Leonardtown after their victory and flipping the bird and cursing at the fans and players from L-Town.
> 
> What's up with that?



I heard that too.  But the game was at GMHS; not L'town.


----------



## smilin

JohnH said:


> Not sure IF that story is true but, the game was at Great Mills, not at Leonardtown...Don't think there will be any "bird flipping" in Morganza this week!



Love going to CHS. Reminds me of stories about playing at West Virginia. 
Coach said: "Make sure you wear your helmets - ALL the time".
LOL
Good place to play, great school spirit. Last year I saw a bunch of GMHS players walk to the concession stand. Soon they were surrounded by a few local boys who started heckling them. I just shook my head, walked away and thought that anybody who wants to take a swing at a fully equipped football player can go right ahead.
Can't wait for Friday. See you there.



BTW - I didn't hear anything about "bird flipping", but that doesn't mean it didn't happen, nothing surprises me any more.


----------



## Zguy28

nachomama said:


> I heard that too.  But the game was at GMHS; not L'town.


I just assumed it was at L-Town. My bad.


----------



## Zguy28

smilin said:


> Love going to CHS. Reminds me of stories about playing at West Virginia.
> Coach said: "Make sure you wear your helmets - ALL the time".
> LOL
> Good place to play, great school spirit. Last year I saw a bunch of GMHS players walk to the concession stand. Soon they were surrounded by a few local boys who started heckling them. I just shook my head, walked away and thought that anybody who wants to take a swing at a fully equipped football player can go right ahead.
> Can't wait for Friday. See you there.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I didn't hear anything about "bird flipping", but that doesn't mean it didn't happen, nothing surprises me any more.


That's sad. When I attended CHS, it wasn't like playing in Cleveland or Oakland.


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> Love going to CHS. Reminds me of stories about playing at West Virginia.
> Coach said: "Make sure you wear your helmets - ALL the time".
> LOL
> Good place to play, great school spirit. Last year I saw a bunch of GMHS players walk to the concession stand. Soon they were surrounded by a few local boys who started heckling them. I just shook my head, walked away and thought that anybody who wants to take a swing at a fully equipped football player can go right ahead.
> Can't wait for Friday. See you there.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I didn't hear anything about "bird flipping", but that doesn't mean it didn't happen, nothing surprises me any more.



Must have been the JV game, because last year, CHS Varsity played at GMHS on Halloween night.

I have been to every Varsity (and most) JV games since 2000, and the only time I ever recall any bad incidences between GMHS & CHS was at GMHS in 2002 or 03 (can't remember which date, but it was pretty bad), and during basketball season of 2003.  I won't go into details but it was pretty bad as well.


----------



## JohnH

Don't think there will be too much trouble at the Great Mills vs Chopticon game.
This week should be fun...
The interesting one will be Chopticon at Leonardtown in Week 10 as a number of L-Town coaches and players are already calling it "their Super Bowl"...


----------



## smilin

JohnH said:


> Don't think there will be too much trouble at the Great Mills vs Chopticon game.
> This week should be fun...
> The interesting one will be Chopticon at Leonardtown in Week 10 as a number of L-Town coaches and players are already calling it "their Super Bowl"...



Heard that too.
Apparently they think CHS is an automatic win, so they are talking it up big time.
Think they might have a large, rude surprise.
When _was_ the last time LHS beat Chopticon anyway?


----------



## golfer16

Zguy28 said:


> I heard that Great Mills players were running around the field at Leonardtown after their victory and flipping the bird and cursing at the fans and players from L-Town.
> 
> What's up with that?



not true at all. besides it was a miserable rainny night no one hung around and actually it was the leonardtown players who decided to act up with carless behavior, befor haltime a few decided to punch some GM player while he was on the ground in the endzone. it was pittyful and embarssing to LT team.


----------



## RayGun

golfer16 said:


> not true at all. besides it was a miserable rainny night no one hung around and actually it was the leonardtown players who decided to act up with carless behavior, befor haltime a few decided to punch some GM player while he was on the ground in the endzone. it was pittyful and embarssing to LT team.



THANK YOU!  For the first time (that I've seen) someone has said something that LHS did which was wrong.  Number 7 for LHS was on top of Will Anderson punching him but did not get thrown out of the game - what's up with that?  (wait Leonardtown has only good people and Great Mills doesn't)  I wander what would have happen if it was a GM's player doing the punching.  It would be Headline/Front Page news with pictures for the Enterprise this week "Great Mills Football Player Sends Leonardtown Player to St Mary's Hospital"  If anyone notice the GM player got up and walked away.  Hat's off to you Will !!!!


----------



## smilin

RayGun said:


> THANK YOU!  For the first time (that I've seen) someone has said something that LHS did which was wrong.  Number 7 for LHS was on top of Will Anderson punching him but did not get thrown out of the game - what's up with that?  (wait Leonardtown has only good people and Great Mills doesn't)  I wander what would have happen if it was a GM's player doing the punching.  It would be Headline/Front Page news with pictures for the Enterprise this week "Great Mills Football Player Sends Leonardtown Player to St Mary's Hospital"  If anyone notice the GM player got up and walked away.  Hat's off to you Will !!!!



Thanks for the correction.
Think they are planning to do this during their Super Bowl win over Chopticon?


----------



## Ibelieve

RayGun said:


> THANK YOU!  For the first time (that I've seen) someone has said something that LHS did which was wrong.  Number 7 for LHS was on top of Will Anderson punching him but did not get thrown out of the game - what's up with that?  (wait Leonardtown has only good people and Great Mills doesn't)  I wander what would have happen if it was a GM's player doing the punching.  It would be Headline/Front Page news with pictures for the Enterprise this week "Great Mills Football Player Sends Leonardtown Player to St Mary's Hospital"  If anyone notice the GM player got up and walked away.  Hat's off to you Will !!!!





smilin said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> Think they are planning to do this during their Super Bowl win over Chopticon?



Unfortunately, LHS has a HUGE grudge against Chopticon this year and I fear that it will become ugly, especially since it's the last game of the season and unless CHS can beat Patuxent next week, neither team will have a chance of making it to the playoffs, so what's to lose?  It's an even bigger county rivalry than LHS vs. GMHS or CHS vs. GMHS (this Friday by the way at CHS). I'm sure there's no love lost between them this year either!  

Hopefully both Coach Lisanti and Coach Pratley will do the right thing and warn their players not to lose their heads.  (Bam, this means you!!!!)

Hats off to Will, indeed!  I am good friends with his mom and know that she raised a great kid!  I was at the game and saw the pre-halftime snit, but hats off to Coach Pratley to be quick in getting into the mix with his players and getting them off the field once he realized what was going on.


----------



## DaBRAVES

smilin said:


> Heard that too.
> Apparently they think CHS is an automatic win, so they are talking it up big time.
> Think they might have a large, rude surprise.
> When _was_ the last time LHS beat Chopticon anyway?



The last time Leonardtown beat Chopticon was 1995.


----------



## smilin

DaBRAVES said:


> The last time Leonardtown beat Chopticon was 1995.



No wonder they hold a grudge! Think CHS has a chance?
LHS's Pistol Pete (whatever) offence is turning out to be a squirt gun with a weak stream. 
At least the Post sent a photographer and reporter to one of GMHS' games. The Emptyprise and the County paper have declared LHS the county darling (every year) with one win.
Chopticon is rated as one of the top football programs in the state and almost in the top 1000 in the US ( out of 8000+ schools) with only two wins. Why? Their super hard schedule. GMHS isn't, because theirs was so easy - all wins against losing teams (including LHS). Of course the Hornets will very abruptly be playing the best teams in the state.
I vote with my wallet. Everytime one of those nice, polite people offer me a paper in the grocery store -  I look at the sports section - never see anything about GMHS and say no thanks.


----------



## DaBRAVES

smilin said:


> No wonder they hold a grudge! Think CHS has a chance?
> LHS's Pistol Pete (whatever) offence is turning out to be a squirt gun with a weak stream.
> At least the Post sent a photographer and reporter to one of GMHS' games. The Emptyprise and the County paper have declared LHS the county darling (every year) with one win.
> Chopticon is rated as one of the top football programs in the state and almost in the top 1000 in the US ( out of 8000+ schools) with only two wins. Why? Their super hard schedule. GMHS isn't, because theirs was so easy - all wins against losing teams (including LHS). Of course the Hornets will very abruptly be playing the best teams in the state.
> I vote with my wallet. Everytime one of those nice, polite people offer me a paper in the grocery store -  I look at the sports section - never see anything about GMHS and say no thanks.



But the Pistol Spread Offense is the offense of the future. It even had a 4 set DVD of how to implent it!!!!!


----------



## chess

DaBRAVES said:


> But the Pistol Spread Offense is the offense of the future. It even had a 4 set DVD of how to implent it!!!!!




Pistol formation is just a wrinkle of a true spread offense.....

running out of the pistol in the future is most likely false....


----------



## JohnH

So what is the "line" for tonight's games???

Chopticon by 6 over Great Mills at home in an exciting game...

North Point by 30 over Leonardtown tomorrow at North Point's Homecoming...

Rain should hold off in Southern Maryland until the end of tonight's games...

Bam Wroble, Nick Landavazo and the rest of the CHS defense will step up BIG tonight!!!


----------



## smilin

JohnH said:


> So what is the "line" for tonight's games???
> 
> Chopticon by 6 over Great Mills at home in an exciting game...
> 
> North Point by 30 over Leonardtown tomorrow at North Point's Homecoming...
> 
> Rain should hold off in Southern Maryland until the end of tonight's games...
> 
> Bam Wroble, Nick Landavazo and the rest of the CHS defense will step up BIG tonight!!!



NAW you missed the stats:
If it rains:
GMHS by 3 over CHS

North Point by 40 - at least - over LHS. It all depends when they start a running clock. Do they have to wait until the second half?

I can see the Enterprise headline:
"North Point slogs a squeaker by LHS 43 -3"...
No mention of GMHS or CHS because they don't count.
C U THERE!


----------



## golfer16

JohnH said:


> So what is the "line" for tonight's games???
> 
> Chopticon by 6 over Great Mills at home in an exciting game...
> 
> North Point by 30 over Leonardtown tomorrow at North Point's Homecoming...
> 
> Rain should hold off in Southern Maryland until the end of tonight's games...
> 
> Bam Wroble, Nick Landavazo and the rest of the CHS defense will step up BIG tonight!!!



Not so fast!! dont count the Hornets out just yet, they have a little something to settle from last year. lets hope we can get some good officiating for the game. I have witnessed some horrible officiating most of the year.


----------



## JohnH

*Tonights Games*

Not counting Great Mills "Out" I do expect it to be a great game.
It is Senior Night and the last home game for the season for The Braves.
If it rains, it is a tossup, HOWEVER....Last week in the rain CHS beat Calvert 33-0 and GM lost earlier in the year to Calvert...

ALSO, Chopticon still has an outside chance for the playoffs (believe it or not!)
as at least one 5-5 team will make the playoffs in 3-A South but some teams that will finish at 7-3 will not in 4-A East...
Lackey, Potomac, Friendly, Northern, Crossland, Largo and CHS are all battling for 2 playoff spots (Huntingtown and Westlake have virtually locked up 2 of them already)
I was being kind when listing the North Point vs Leonardtown "line' at 30 points.

BTW  If you check out the County Times each week, there is EQUAL 1/2 page coverage foe CHS, GM, LHS and Ryken...Chris Stevens does a great job with the Great Mills and Ryken coverage and we almost always have great photos too. ( I write the CHS and L-Town columns)

TONIGHT is virtually the "County Championship Game" because if GM wins, they are the Champs of St Marys....If CHS wins, they still have L-town but it would be tied at worse...


----------



## smilin

JohnH said:


> Not counting Great Mills "Out" I do expect it to be a great game.
> It is Senior Night and the last home game for the season for The Braves.
> If it rains, it is a tossup, HOWEVER....Last week in the rain CHS beat Calvert 33-0 and GM lost earlier in the year to Calvert...
> 
> ALSO, Chopticon still has an outside chance for the playoffs (believe it or not!)
> as at least one 5-5 team will make the playoffs in 3-A South but some teams that will finish at 7-3 will not in 4-A East...
> Lackey, Potomac, Friendly, Northern, Crossland, Largo and CHS are all battling for 2 playoff spots (Huntingtown and Westlake have virtually locked up 2 of them already)
> I was being kind when listing the North Point vs Leonardtown "line' at 30 points.
> 
> BTW  If you check out the County Times each week, there is EQUAL 1/2 page coverage foe CHS, GM, LHS and Ryken...Chris Stevens does a great job with the Great Mills and Ryken coverage and we almost always have great photos too. ( I write the CHS and L-Town columns)
> 
> TONIGHT is virtually the "County Championship Game" because if GM wins, they are the Champs of St Marys....If CHS wins, they still have L-town but it would be tied at worse...



Are you going to cover the Ten Ounce trophy award ceremony? 
I just saw yesterday's issue, with the great picture on the back cover. Good job! Thanks.
If it turns into a mud bowl, it will indeed be a tossup. I think GM has the balance to win. We shall see! 
It's going to be a physical defensive game anyway you look at it.


----------



## smilin

Great Mills 12 - Chopticon 8

I will not say what I think of the 'officiating' I saw tonight, except it reminded me of a kiddie football league I was once involved with.


----------



## JohnH

Hey man....thanks for stating the obvious! FIRST, even though both teams had many fumbles, the one Great Mills scored the TD on WAS NOT A FUMBLE!!! The GROUND cannot cause the fumble and the QB was DOWN!
SECOND, Nick Fuhrmann (#25) scored when he dived and hit the pylon with about 2 min left in the game...The ref said his knee was down at the one yard line...Both Defenses did a great job though...
The clock management by the refs was horrible as well...
Gongrats GM fans....you got one tonight!


----------



## thequizmaster

*GMHS Vs. CHS Game*

Tonight’s game between the Great Mills Hornets was definitely a barn burner that came right down to the last second, which the refs opted to add as if it were back yard football.  Great Mills did win 12-8 and the GMHS crowd was cheering as any high school football fans would.  A few excited students threw a couple of the super soft rubber footballs given out by cheerleaders onto the field.  
     A staff member and GMHS administrator immediately took care of the students that were throwing the balls just as the enraged Chopticon Assistant Athletic Director came running over to the visitor bleachers and began yelling "get the he** out of my stadium" to all of the GMHS fans present.  He continuously yelled it over and over again, which wasn't taken lightly by many fans.  What makes this young man believe this is professional behavior that should be exhibited by a SMCPS employee.  
Another staff member that was present attempted to talk with the outraged Chopticon staff member, who responded by telling him to leave too.  The staff member then went to a Chopticon Administrator, who responded by telling him that he wasnt interested in any of his rhetoric and that he just wanted to go home.  The staff member was very calm and simply stated that the behavior was unprofessional and someone should be aware and the administrator responded by asking him if he "could have a soap box so he could complain too".

Did anyone else witness this behavior?  Any thoughts?


----------



## smilin

thequizmaster said:


> Tonight’s game between the Great Mills Hornets was definitely a barn burner that came right down to the last second, which the refs opted to add as if it were back yard football.  Great Mills did win 12-8 and the GMHS crowd was cheering as any high school football fans would.  A few excited students threw a couple of the super soft rubber footballs given out by cheerleaders onto the field.
> A staff member and GMHS administrator immediately took care of the students that were throwing the balls just as the enraged Chopticon Assistant Athletic Director came running over to the visitor bleachers and began yelling "get the he** out of my stadium" to all of the GMHS fans present.  He continuously yelled it over and over again, which wasn't taken lightly by many fans.  What makes this young man believe this is professional behavior that should be exhibited by a SMCPS employee.
> Another staff member that was present attempted to talk with the outraged Chopticon staff member, who responded by telling him to leave too.  The staff member then went to a Chopticon Administrator, who responded by telling him that he wasnt interested in any of his rhetoric and that he just wanted to go home.  The staff member was very calm and simply stated that the behavior was unprofessional and someone should be aware and the administrator responded by asking him if he "could have a soap box so he could complain too".
> 
> Did anyone else witness this behavior?  Any thoughts?



"Unprofessional" is an understatement. I had no idea who that man was but I have learned one thing about emotionally charged events. Especially High School ball: You never, ever pour lighter fluid on a smoldering fire. I took one look at that guy and left totally disgusted with the officiating and (I assumed) security.
HOWEVER the kids were GREAT! I was proud of the way the students acted. That was one of the better games I've ever seen.
Defense was the name of the game. High emotions are always the rule at Chopticon, they have pride and it showed, especially in the way the students carried themselves after the game.
Good game, good time.

Great Mills High wins the 2009 "St. Marys 10 ounce Trophy"


----------



## chess

w00t smilin

i love it  yayayay


----------



## Ibelieve

Definitely one of the best games I've seen in a very long time.  I'd love to see them play it again with officials that know what they're doing.  I understand you can't catch everything, but c'mon, last night went beyond ridiculous (for both sides).

Congrats again to the Hornets!  You're having a superb year!


----------



## nachomama

JohnH said:


> Hey man....thanks for stating the obvious! FIRST, even though both teams had many fumbles, the one Great Mills scored the TD on WAS NOT A FUMBLE!!! The GROUND cannot cause the fumble and the QB was DOWN!
> SECOND, Nick Fuhrmann (#25) scored when he dived and hit the pylon with about 2 min left in the game...The ref said his knee was down at the one yard line...Both Defenses did a great job though...
> The clock management by the refs was horrible as well...
> Gongrats GM fans....you got one tonight!



  But I have to commend the boys on both sides of the field.  They were respectful and showed excellent sportsmanship; regardless of the suckazz calls that were made on both sides of the ball.

Congrats to the Hornets!  And  to my Braves!


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> Definitely one of the best games I've seen in a very long time.  I'd love to see them play it again with officials that know what they're doing.  I understand you can't catch everything, but c'mon, last night went beyond ridiculous (for both sides).
> 
> Congrats again to the Hornets!  You're having a superb year!



I must say you looked extremely  sporting that new garb you were wearing.  

Red and black are definitely your color.


----------



## smilin

"So what is the "line" for tonight's games???

Chopticon by 6 over Great Mills at home in an exciting game...

North Point by 30 over Leonardtown tomorrow at North Point's Homecoming...

Rain should hold off in Southern Maryland until the end of tonight's games..."




smilin said:


> NAW you missed the stats:
> If it rains:
> GMHS by 3 over CHS
> 
> North Point by 40 - at least - over LHS. It all depends when they start a running clock. Do they have to wait until the second half?
> 
> I can see the Enterprise headline:
> "North Point slogs a squeaker by LHS 43 -3"...
> No mention of GMHS or CHS because they don't count.
> C U THERE!



North Point 42 - Leonardtown -7 

Not bad, split the difference.


----------



## thequizmaster

The rude asst. athletic director at Chopticon High School that disrespected the GMHS fans is also a world languages teacher.


----------



## smilin

*North Point HS*

Wow just looked up the stats on NPHS!
Impressive. Well balanced offense, good defense. GMHS will have their hands full.
Out of pure ignorance: How do they figure out the final SMAC standings? I know the divisional breakdown on the State level, but you have three divisions here.


----------



## nachomama

thequizmaster said:


> The rude asst. athletic director at Chopticon High School that disrespected the GMHS fans is also a world languages teacher.



Aye Carumba!!!


----------



## DaBRAVES

smilin said:


> Wow just looked up the stats on NPHS!
> Impressive. Well balanced offense, good defense. GMHS will have their hands full.
> Out of pure ignorance: How do they figure out the final SMAC standings? I know the divisional breakdown on the State level, but you have three divisions here.



I am assuming you are implying if there is a tie at seasons end. The only tie breaker is head to head record, if the teams tied at the top did not play each other then they are co-Smac champs. This scenario should play out this year with North Point and Huntington.


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> Wow just looked up the stats on NPHS!
> Impressive. Well balanced offense, good defense. GMHS will have their hands full.
> Out of pure ignorance: How do they figure out the final SMAC standings? I know the divisional breakdown on the State level, but you have three divisions here.



I hate to break it to you, but GMHS has no chance against North Point.  Sorry.


----------



## smilin

nachomama said:


> I hate to break it to you, but GMHS has no chance against North Point.  Sorry.



I know, but I can't wait to see the North Point and Huntingtown teams play. Both look awesome on paper with balanced offences and stacked Ds. 

The line on Leonardtown beating Chopticon keeps getting bigger. A couple of LHS players were talking two TDs!

Boy are they going to be surprised. I can see the headlines now: 
"Braves squeak by Leonardtown Raiders' superb effort on offense and huge defensive stand".... (21-0 CHS wins. Buried on last line of Enterprise article)


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> I know, but I can't wait to see the North Point and Huntingtown teams play. Both look awesome on paper with balanced offences and stacked Ds.
> 
> The line on Leonardtown beating Chopticon keeps getting bigger. A couple of LHS players were talking two TDs!
> 
> Boy are they going to be surprised. I can see the headlines now:
> "Braves squeak by Leonardtown Raiders' superb effort on offense and huge defensive stand".... (21-0 CHS wins. Buried on last line of Enterprise article)


----------



## smilin

DaBRAVES said:


> I am assuming you are implying if there is a tie at seasons end. The only tie breaker is head to head record, if the teams tied at the top did not play each other then they are co-Smac champs. This scenario should play out this year with North Point and Huntington.



Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## DaBRAVES

smilin said:


> I know, but I can't wait to see the North Point and Huntingtown teams play. Both look awesome on paper with balanced offences and stacked Ds.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would love to see this game also but it won't happen. They don't play during the regular season and NP is a 4A team and Huntingtown is a 3A team so they will not play in the playoffs either.
> 
> And if you think North Points stats are impressive, look up River Hill they dominated the 2A region the last 4 years and are on top of the 3A this year. I believe they allowed less than 40 points all last year and they played 14 games!!


----------



## smilin

*Crazy stats*

Arundel is rated #1 (North Point #2) in the 4A Division.

Here are some of Arundel's stats:
_29_ different players made tackles this season!
They have kicked only _*3*_ punts this year.
Their #1 QB passed for 2100 yds & 37 TDs.
14 different kids scored 361 points!
13 kids had sacks.

Amazing.


----------



## Ibelieve

smilin said:


> Arundel is rated #1 (North Point #2) in the 4A Division.
> 
> Here are some of Arundel's stats:
> _29_ different players made tackles this season!
> They have kicked only _*3*_ punts this year.
> Their #1 QB passed for 2100 yds & 37 TDs.
> 14 different kids scored 361 points!
> 13 kids had sacks.
> 
> Amazing.



Just goes to show if you want to develop a winning team, you don't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## nachomama

DaBRAVES said:


> smilin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but I can't wait to see the North Point and Huntingtown teams play. Both look awesome on paper with balanced offences and stacked Ds.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would love to see this game also but it won't happen. They don't play during the regular season and NP is a 4A team and Huntingtown is a 3A team so they will not play in the playoffs either.
> 
> And if you think North Points stats are impressive, look up River Hill they dominated the 2A region the last 4 years and are on top of the 3A this year. I believe they allowed less than 40 points all last year and they played 14 games!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.  River Hill has had a strong football program for as far back as I can remember.
Click to expand...


----------



## smilin

Ibelieve said:


> Just goes to show if you want to develop a winning team, you don't put all your eggs in one basket.



I believe that's why it's called a: _Team _sport. 
We played teams like these. You never knew who to defend or who was coming at you, because _everybody was!_ Like a jailbreak. Scary feeling when all you see are the opposing team's jerseys - ALL of the opposing players on the field coming at YOU...
Pettet on GMHS is 'on the bubble for All Met!" He was the kid who played both ways in the CHS game RB & LB - Big guy.
Guess who everyone on the opposing teams keyed on?


----------



## DaBRAVES

smilin said:


> Pettet on GMHS is 'on the bubble for All Met!" He was the kid who played both ways in the CHS game RB & LB - Big guy.
> Guess who everyone on the opposing teams keyed on?



To quote the Great Lee Corso..."Not so fast my friend!" Being on the All-Met team is extremely difficult. John Duckett was a senior LB in 1996. He received a full ride to Virginia had only received honorable mention honors. He was big, strong, and fast. While Petitt has good stats, size, and strength one thing he lacks is speed. The Metro area is loaded with talent at LB, and while it would be great for local players to get the recognition they deserve I think All-Met is a bit of a Stretch. 

However, I would say at this point he is the All-County Defensive MVP though.


----------



## smilin

DaBRAVES said:


> To quote the Great Lee Corso..."Not so fast my friend!" Being on the All-Met team is extremely difficult. John Duckett was a senior LB in 1996. He received a full ride to Virginia had only received honorable mention honors. He was big, strong, and fast. While Petitt has good stats, size, and strength one thing he lacks is speed. The Metro area is loaded with talent at LB, and while it would be great for local players to get the recognition they deserve I think All-Met is a bit of a Stretch.
> 
> However, I would say at this point he is the All-County Defensive MVP though.



Washington Post Oct. 27, Sports section D3. 
"In-Season All-Mets"
"On the Bubble Defense"
Linebackers:
Derrick Pettet, Great Mills, Sr
(I would post the link but can't find it)


----------



## smilin

*Tonight's Games*

Any St. Marys team have a chance of winning? Line?

LHS   VS   McDonough: McDonough by   20
CHS  VS  PAX HS:        PAX                   6
NP    VS  GMHS:          NP                    14


----------



## chess

smilin said:


> Washington Post Oct. 27, Sports section D3.
> "In-Season All-Mets"
> "On the Bubble Defense"
> Linebackers:
> Derrick Pettet, Great Mills, Sr
> (I would post the link but can't find it)




Football | All-Met Watch | washingtonpost.com

On the Bubble | Defense
Defensive Linemen:
Josh Alexander, Westlake, Sr.; Jeremiah Attaochu, Carroll, Sr.; Lenden Augillard, Westlake, Sr.; Nick Bonhag, River Hill, Sr.; Keli Doe, Lake Braddock, Sr.; Greg Grant, Sherwood, Sr.; Jake Ruffing, Gonzaga, Sr.; Zavier Stringfellow, Battlefield, Jr.; Jay Whitmire, T.C. Williams, Sr.; Bernard Wolley, Seneca Valley, Jr.
Linebackers:
A.J. Bowman, Good Counsel, Sr.; Troy Gloster, Good Counsel, Sr.; Darryl Haley, Woodbridge, Sr.; Roger Hawkins, Quince Orchard, Sr.; Brent Kluge, River Hill, Sr.; Jamal Merritt, Sherwood, Jr.;
*Derrick Pettet, Great Mills, Sr*.; Chris Pitsenberger, Good Counsel, Sr.; Tyler Winkenson, McDonough, Sr.
Defensive Backs:
Collin Frazer, Woodbridge, Sr.; Jeremiah Johnson, Suitland, Sr.; Andrew Leonard, Oakton, Sr.; Larry Pinkard, Ballou, Sr.; Frank Tamakloe, Good Counsel, Sr.; Andrew Veith, Clarksburg, Sr.;
Lorenzo Waters, DeMatha, Sr.


----------



## nachomama

Awesome story, Derrick!  

It's been a while


----------



## smilin

nachomama said:


> Awesome story, Derrick!
> 
> It's been a while



That's great, good read.


----------



## Ibelieve

Be on the lookout for Will Anderson too!


----------



## smilin

Half time 
GMHS - 2
NP - 7


----------



## nachomama

Chopticon 7
Patuxent 6


----------



## Ibelieve

Like Nacho said...

Braves win! Braves win! Braves win! (okay so you have to be an Atlanta Braves fan to get that one)

Braves - 7
Panthers - 6


----------



## smilin

GMHS -2
North Point - 26

Tough game. North Point had no idea what they were up against at the half.
They reorganized, forced a few mistakes, ramped up the running game, blocked better and won.
They have a very good defense, no better than GMHS though. Problem became GM's defense was on the field way too long and just wore out. 

Congrats to Chopticon! Teach the Pax Panthers a little humility!


----------



## DaBRAVES

Does anybody have or know a kid on Leonardtown or Great Mills JV and freshman team? Just wondering what the score was from their games. GM got the Varsity County Title, just wanted to see you will get the JV and Freshman Title.


----------



## smilin

DaBRAVES said:


> Does anybody have or know a kid on Leonardtown or Great Mills JV and freshman team? Just wondering what the score was from their games. GM got the Varsity County Title, just wanted to see you will get the JV and Freshman Title.



Asked around and nobody knows. 
However... is it true the Braves are underdogs this week?


----------



## RayGun

smilin said:


> Asked around and nobody knows.
> However... is it true the Braves are underdogs this week?



GM Jv/Fresh lost to CHS, GM will play L-town next week, a make up game.


----------



## nachomama

smilin said:


> Asked around and nobody knows.
> However... is it true the Braves are underdogs this week?



Not sure if that's true or not, but I do know that L'town field is underwater. :squishsquish:  Both L'town Field Hockey and Soccer had to hold playoff games at Chopticon last night because of the fields.

Where's that thread about the turf fields?


----------



## Ibelieve

nachomama said:


> Not sure if that's true or not, but I do know that L'town field is underwater. :squishsquish:  Both L'town Field Hockey and Soccer had to hold playoff games at Chopticon last night because of the fields.
> 
> Where's that thread about the turf fields?



DO NOT get me started.  The Committee got an earful from me last night. 

Now I have to go out today and buy tarps to cover the field to ensure we can play our soccer games tomorrow and football Friday.  Be sure to come hungry tonight and Friday.  I have $3K worth of inventory to get rid of.


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> DO NOT get me started.  The Committee got an earful from me last night.
> 
> Now I have to go out today and buy tarps to cover the field to ensure we can play our soccer games tomorrow and football Friday.  Be sure to come hungry tonight and Friday.  I have $3K worth of inventory to get rid of.



In order to help you out, I'd have to not eat for the next two days.  

But you know I will.


----------



## nachomama

Chopticon 48
Leonardtown 17

Ibelieve, Your french fries were to die for!


----------



## smilin

Good season, good fun! Go Hornets, brought some pride to Great Mills this year.


----------



## Ibelieve

nachomama said:


> Chopticon 48
> Leonardtown 17
> 
> Ibelieve, Your french fries were to die for!



That was the band side!!!


----------



## Ripkenfan

What's wrong with the band side?


----------



## DaBRAVES

After losing 20 of 22 starters from last years team, the Braves fielded a very competitive team that will oopen some eyes in the years to come. They run a 3-4 defense and 3 of the 4 linebackers started as sophmores this year. Also on of their cornerbacks was a sophmore. So thats 4 sophmores starting on defense that scored 6 TD's this year!! Not to mentioned their QB was a sophmore. 

With their tough schedule in place again next year, I believe we could see a state title contending team next year.


----------



## nachomama

Ibelieve said:


> That was the band side!!!



Ooops.  

Well, if it helps, I bought 2 cheeseburgers, a chic fil a sammich and a box of chicken nuggets.  Plus 2 orders of fries.

And here I thought I was doing my part.  :burp:


----------

